# ICD-10 Website



## nyyankees (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm trying to get a grip on ICD-10 diagnosis codes. is there a website that can help me find a specific ICD-10 code? Thanks..


----------



## cherene (Mar 8, 2012)

*Icd-10*

The World Health Organization has it on their website under ICD-10 Training.


----------



## mitchellde (Mar 8, 2012)

That is ICD 10 training which is different from ICD-10 CM, 
http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd.htm
is the website for the CDC data warehouse for ICD
You will find the choices on the left side for ICD-9 CM and ICD-10 CM, we do not use either ICD-9 or ICD-10 in the US


----------



## nyyankees (Mar 9, 2012)

mitchellde said:


> That is ICD 10 training which is different from ICD-10 CM,
> http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/icd.htm
> is the website for the CDC data warehouse for ICD
> You will find the choices on the left side for ICD-9 CM and ICD-10 CM, we do not use either ICD-9 or ICD-10 in the US



Thank you both!!


----------



## mjb5019 (Mar 12, 2012)

*icd 10*

You can purchase a copy of the icd 10 draft thru many vendors that carry icd 9 books.  I have a copy and my place of business purchased Principles of icd 10 coding, which although they don't count for CEU's is a very good text with questions at the end of each chapter.


----------



## beckie519 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you have a smart phone, there is a FIND-A-CODE app that crosswalks the ICD9 code to the ICD10 code. It's handy because you can see both codesets without going crazy trying to cross reference.


----------



## terriwarren (Jun 16, 2012)

*Another ICD-10 web site*

The full set of ICD-10 codes for 2012 is on icd10data.com. Actually, the full set of ICD-9 us at icd9data.com. I've checked both sites, and they are the real codes. Very helpful sites, in addition to the WHO site.


----------

